# FR: je ne fais qu'arriver / que d'arriver



## Zuccherro

hello

je ne fais d'arriver/ qu'arriver

which one is right (if any) ? d'arriver or qu'arriver?
does it mean "i've just arrived"?

thanks in advance


----------



## Rugbyman'92

I would say "Je viens d'arriver"

"Venir de + inf." is an idiomatic expression which is very "French" according to my teacher. I'm not familiar with "ne faire de", although if you say "Je ne fais que.." it means "I only do", not "I have just done" to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Zuccherro

i just thought it might be another way to say "je viens d'arriver"


----------



## Je n'en sais rien

Ne...que means 'only'. I've never heard it used to mean 'just done something', but I could be wrong.

I don't think either of them make sense, sorry, but I could be wrong. I'd stick with venir de + infinitive.


----------



## 123cuatro56

Hello,

Rugbyman and Je n'en sais rien are right, "I've just arrived" is "Je viens d'arriver" in French.


----------



## Zuccherro

i just read this somewhere "je ne fais qu'arriver" so i thought it means "i've just arrived"..seems the phrase is wrong?!


----------



## itka

Zuccherro said:


> i just read this somewhere "je ne fais qu'arriver" so i thought it means "i've just arrived"..seems the phrase is wrong?!


It's not wrong : _*"je ne fais qu'arriver"*_ means _"I've just arrived"._


----------



## Maître Capello

I would never say _Je ne fais qu'arriver_ just by itself to say _I've just arrived_. I would only use it to express habit, as in _Je ne fais qu'arriver en retard ces derniers temps._

If I want to say _I've just arrived_, I'd simply use Rugbyman's suggestion: _Je viens d'arriver_…


----------



## itka

MC, c'est peut-être d'un emploi régional et ce n'est sans doute pas du très beau français, mais ça se dit par ici avec le même sens que "je viens d'arriver".
Exemple :
_"Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
- Je ne sais pas, je ne fais qu'arriver"._ (J'arrive, seulement).

Bien sûr, si la phrase continue et qu'il y a un complément, comme tu l'indiques, je suis d'accord, ça exprime l'habitude :
_"Le bus n'est pas encore là, il ne fait qu'arriver en retard ces temps-ci."_
C'est alors le sens _"répétition", "habitude"_ de "ne faire que" qui s'exprime :
_"Il ne fait que dire des bêtises !"_


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> MC, c'est peut-être d'un emploi régional et ce n'est sans doute pas du très beau français, mais ça se dit par ici avec le même sens que "je viens d'arriver".


Je ne le conteste pas ! Je dis seulement que je ne le dirais jamais moi-même… 

Je ne l'avais jamais entendu jusqu'ici et il est vrai que la phrase me choque un peu. Je serais toutefois curieux de savoir dans quelles régions elle s'emploie…


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Et « _ne faire que *de*_ » + infinitif, alors? Le dites-vous? Trouvé au hasard de recherches :


> Ne faire que *de* + infinitif (venir de)
> Cette tournure exprime un passé très proche.
> * Il ne fait que d'arriver , laissez-lui le temps de se reposer.
> * Le soleil ne faisait que de paraître à l’horizon, lorsque le frère d’Amélie ouvrit les yeux dans la demeure d’un Sauvage. (Chateaubriand)
> *Source* (#4)


 


> *Venir de*, *ne faire que de*, suivi d'un infinitif, se rendent par *to have just, to have but just, et l'infinitif se traduit par le participe passé. **Source*


 Alors itka, est-ce qu'il t'arrive d'ajouter ce « _de_ », pour faire la distinction entre la répétition (ou la restriction, comme dans « _je ne fais que passer_ ») 
et un passé très proche? 

Perso, j'aurais dit : _je viens tout juste/à peine d'arriver..._ mais dans le contexte, j'aurais compris bien sûr _« je ne fais qu'arriver »._ 

*Edit :* pour ceux qui n'auraient pas cliqué le premier lien « source », je souligne au passage qu'il y est aussi question des deux sens de « ne faire que », sans « de ». 
On y mentionne comme sources... Grevisse et Le Petit Robert. Dans ma (très) vieille édition (la 9e) du Bon usage, c'est le no 655 - 8 b).


----------



## Thomas1

Le bon usage :
Les grammairiens font d’ordinaire la distinction suivantejavascript:voirNote('p3ch05-18396','H4') : ne faire que de exprime un passé très récent, tandis que ne faire que signifie « ne faire autre chose que », en marquant soit la continuité (« ne cesser de »), soit la restriction (« se borner à »).
[...]
Cette distinction, assez arbitraire, n’est pas toujours respectée.
[...]
Ex. : Une jolie demoiselle qui ne faisait que sortir du couvent (A. Daudet, N. Roumestan, I). 
[...]
Ne faire que de se rencontre là où les grammairiens exigent que seul : Il semble que personne ne fasse que de voyager (Boylesve, cit. Sandfeld).


----------



## Nicomon

Après Grevisse... Larousse 


> *Ne faire que* = ne pas cesser de, ne pas faire autre chose que. _Il ne fait que se plaindre_ (= il ne cesse de se plaindre) ; _je n'ai fait que l'effleurer_ (= je l'ai seulement effleuré) ; _elle n'a fait qu'entrer et sortir, elle n'est pas restée_.
> *Recommandation *
> Éviter _que de_ dans ce sens : _il ne fait que se prélasser_ (et non : *il ne fait que de se prélasser).
> 
> *Ne faire que de* = venir à peine de (exprime le passé immédiat). _Vous l'avez manquée de peu, elle ne fait que de sortir d'ici_


 
Et pour la diversion...


> Fig. et fam., _Ne faire que de sortir de la coquille, _Être fort jeune et sans expérience.


----------



## itka

> Alors itka, est-ce qu'il t'arrive d'ajouter ce « _de_ », pour faire la distinction entre la répétition (ou la restriction, comme dans « _je ne fais que passer_ »)
> et un passé très proche?


Oh, moi, j'emploie le passé récent comme tout le monde ! (_je viens d'arriver_)  mais j'ai dit que cette tournure m'était familière car je l'ai souvent entendue par ici, c'est pourquoi je parlais de régionalisme. 

Je suppose que le "de" s'est perdu en route car, non, je n'ai pas remarqué qu'on l'emploie... du moins pas depuis longtemps. En effet, cette tournure "ne faire que de..." me semble très correcte mais légèrement archaïque, non ? Je la verrais bien dans des textes d'il y a un siècle ou deux...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> En effet, cette tournure "ne faire que de..." me semble très correcte mais légèrement archaïque, non ? Je la verrais bien dans des textes d'il y a un siècle ou deux...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> En effet, cette tournure "ne faire que de..." me semble très correcte mais légèrement archaïque, non ? Je la verrais bien dans des textes d'il y a un siècle ou deux...


 Merci itka. Ça m'avait semblé désuet aussi. Or si une expression ancienne n'est pas usuelle même au Québec... elle est sans doute plus que légèrement archaïque.


----------

